# Dia + número



## Uticens678

Olá a todos! Eis a minha pergunta: pelo que percebi, em espanhol, quando se omite o nome do mês numa data, simplesmente deixa-se o número precedido do artigo definido, por exemplo: "El 7 de octubre voy al dentista, el 12 acompaño a mi mujer al ginecologo"; em português usa-se o termo "dia" neste caso (onde o espanhol emprego o artigo)? Exemplo em português: "No 7 de outubro vou ao dentista, dia 12 acompanho a minha mulher ao ginecologista". Muito obrigado desde já!


----------



## jazyk

No 7 de outubro 
Dia 7 de outubro 
No dia 7 de outubro 
Em 7 de outubro 
A 7 de outubro 
7 de outubro

Dia 12 
No dia 12


----------



## Uticens678

jazyk said:


> No 7 de outubro
> Dia 7 de outubro
> No dia 7 de outubro
> Em 7 de outubro
> A 7 de outubro
> 7 de outubro
> 
> Dia 12
> No dia 12



Obrigado! Também funciona "No 12" ?


----------



## jazyk

Não.


----------



## Uticens678

Mais uma coisa: No 7 de outubro está errado, mas "no primeiro (de) outubro" também está ?"


----------



## jazyk

_No primeiro de outubro_ nunca ouvi. _No primeiro outubro_ é impossível.


----------



## Uticens678

jazyk said:


> _No primeiro de outubro_ nunca ouvi. _No primeiro outubro_ é impossível.


Obrigado mais uma vez! Perguntava isso porque na letra duma canção do famoso cantor Chico Buarque, "Fado Tropical", estão as seguintes estrofes, no começo:

Oh, musa do meu fado
Oh, minha mãe gentil
 Te deixo consternado 
No primeiro abril 
Mas não sê tão ingrata
Não esquece quem te amou
E em tua densa mata
Se perdeu e se encontrou
Ai, esta terra ainda vai cumprir seu ideal
Ainda vai tornar-se um imenso Portugal

Mas talvez seja uma licença poética...


----------



## jazyk

No primeiro abril creio que signifique no primeiro ano de vida. Corretamente seria:

Oh, musa do meu fado 
Oh, minha mãe gentil
Te deixo/deixo-te consternado 
No primeiro abril 
Mas não sejas tão ingrata 
Não esqueças quem te amou 
E em tua densa mata 
Se perdeu e se encontrou 
Ai, esta terra ainda vai cumprir seu ideal 
Ainda vai tornar-se um imenso Portugal


----------



## Uticens678

jazyk said:


> No primeiro abril creio que signifique no primeiro ano de vida. Corretamente seria:
> 
> Oh, musa do meu fado
> Oh, minha mãe gentil
> Te deixo/deixo-te consternado
> No primeiro abril
> Mas não sejas tão ingrata
> Não esqueças quem te amou
> E em tua densa mata
> Se perdeu e se encontrou
> Ai, esta terra ainda vai cumprir seu ideal
> Ainda vai tornar-se um imenso Portugal


Obrigado por esse esclarecimento   No Brasil é comum dizer "A 7 de outubro",ou seja, utilizar a preposição "a" em vez de "em" é uma forma culta / literária de se expressar, que só pessoas com estudos iriam entender, ou pelo contrário é bastante corriqueira?


----------



## jazyk

Talvez seja um pouco mais formal.


----------



## jazyk

O dicionário Aulete define _abril_ também como _vigor_ ou _juventude_. Então é possível que nesse trecho signifique _no início da juventude_, não necessariamente_ no primeiro ano de vida_.


----------



## Uticens678

Muito obrigado! Agora a "pergunta de praxe": como funciona em Portugal? é possível dizer, por exemplo, "Dia 7 vou ao médico"? De novo, obrigado


----------



## alFarrob

Uticens678 said:


> Muito obrigado! Agora a "pergunta de praxe": como funciona em Portugal? é possível dizer, por exemplo, "Dia 7 vou ao médico"? De novo, obrigado




Em Portugal não é muito diferente. Dizer "dia 7 vou ao médico" é perfeitamente normal e corrente. Subentende-se que é o próximo dia 7. Mesmo que se esteja ainda no mês anterior.

No 7 de outubro 
Dia 7 de outubro 
No dia 7 de outubro 
Em 7 de outubro  não é usual
A 7 de outubro 
7 de outubro esta não é usual

Dia 12 
No dia 12


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Muito obrigado! Agora a "pergunta de praxe": como funciona em Portugal? é possível dizer, por exemplo, "Dia 7 vou ao médico"? De novo, obrigado



'_Dia 7 vou ao médico_' não só é possível em Portugal, como me parece que é a forma mais comum de dizer. '_No 7 de ..._' é possível num caso específico: se se tratar de uma data festiva, como por exemplo '_no 25 de Abril, no 1º de Maio, no 10 de Junho, no primeiro de Dezembro_'. Creio que não temos nenhuma festividade que caia num dia 7, portanto, esse estará excluído. Em todo o caso, não me admiraria de ouvir dizer assim mesmo que não faça referência a uma data festiva.
Há pequenas variações da letra do "Fado Tropical" do Chico Buarque. Numa delas, ele diz claramente _"não sejas tão ingrata_". Como a letra é do Ruy Guerra, que é moçambicano, é possível que essa seja a frase original, se bem que na outra versão o Chico diz, também claramente, "_sê_", que só estaria gramaticalmente correcto se a frase fosse afirmativa.

P.S. Cruzei-me com alFarrob


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado a todos! Duas perguntas conclusivas: a primeira é a "segunda pergunta de praxe": em espanhol é correto dizer, por exemplo, "Día siete voy al médico"? A segunda é: em vez da palavra *dia*, posso utilizar apenas a preposição "*a*", isto é, 
"*Dia* 7 vou ao médico" = "*A* 7 vou ao médico"? Obrigado e bom dia!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> A segunda é: em vez da palavra *dia*, posso utilizar apenas a preposição "*a*", isto é,
> "*Dia* 7 vou ao médico" = "*A* 7 vou ao médico"? Obrigado e bom dia!



Em Portugal, tratando-se de uma enumeração (_'a 7 vou ao médico, a 8 à tarde tenho uma conferência, a 13 estou no Porto'), _é comum. Fora disso, se se reportar a uma única data e não houver, expressa ou implicitamente, outras envolvidas, não é habitual. Quanto a "poder" ou não, não há regras absolutas, há usos e é sempre possível encontrar situações em que a maneira de dizer foge à aparente regra. Não faria muita questão do "poder" se o que quer dizer for entendível.


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal, tratando-se de uma enumeração (_'a 7 vou ao médico, a 8 à tarde tenho uma conferência, a 13 estou no Porto'), _é comum. Fora disso, se se reportar a uma única data e não houver, expressa ou implicitamente, outras envolvidas, não é habitual. Quanto a "poder" ou não, não há regras absolutas, há usos e é sempre possível encontrar situações em que a maneira de dizer foge à aparente regra. Não faria muita questão do "poder" se o que quer dizer for entendível.


Claro, ser percebido é sempre o intuito principal! Obrigado


----------



## Guigo

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado mais uma vez! Perguntava isso porque na letra duma canção do famoso cantor Chico Buarque, "Fado Tropical", estão as seguintes estrofes, no começo:
> 
> Oh, musa do meu fado
> Oh, minha mãe gentil
> Te deixo consternado
> No primeiro abril
> Mas não sê tão ingrata
> Não esquece quem te amou
> E em tua densa mata
> Se perdeu e se encontrou
> Ai, esta terra ainda vai cumprir seu ideal
> Ainda vai tornar-se um imenso Portugal
> 
> Mas talvez seja uma licença poética...



Há que se conhecer um pouco de História do Brasil, além da língua portuguesa.

Primeiro (de) abril é referência ao golpe militar de 1964, que os golpistas de então transformaram em 31 de março, para evitar associação com o Dia da Mentira. A supressão da preposição (de) é licença poética, para caber na métrica.

Mãe Gentil = Brasil (a partir da letra do Hino Nacional: "dos filhos deste solo, és _mãe gentil_...")


----------



## Uticens678

Guigo said:


> Há que se conhecer um pouco de História do Brasil, além da língua portuguesa.
> 
> Primeiro (de) abril é referência ao golpe militar de 1964, que os golpistas de então transformaram em 31 de março, para evitar associação com o Dia da Mentira. A supressão da preposição (de) é licença poética, para caber na métrica.
> 
> Mãe Gentil = Brasil (a partir da letra do Hino Nacional: "dos filhos deste solo, és _mãe gentil_...")


Obrigado por adicionar o contexto a partir do qual a canção foi concebida, infelizmente o meu conhecimento da história (quer do Brasil, quer de qualquer outra nação) é vergonhosamente mínimo… Volto a fazer a penúltima pergunta de uma forma mais clara e direta: é espanhol está correto dizer, por exemplo "Día siete voy al médico"? Ainda muito obrigado!


----------



## zema

Yo le pondría el artículo:
El día 7 de octubre voy al médico.
El día 7 voy al médico.
El 7 voy al médico.

Sin artículo no me suena a una fecha concreta, sino a los días transcurridos a partir de algo que se decide tomar como inicio  de la cuenta.
Como en este poema, que leo al azar en internet:


> Día Cuatro sin ti:
> me abandonaste a las tres en punto.
> Mi reloj lleva cuatro días marcando las tres y cinco.
> 
> Día Cinco sin ti:
> tu ausencia aplastando mis entrañas.
> Pareciera que han pasado por mi alma noventa años.
> 
> Días sin ti - Elvira Sastre


----------



## Uticens678

zema said:


> Yo le pondría el artículo:
> El día 7 de octubre voy al médico.
> El día 7 voy al médico.
> El 7 voy al médico.
> 
> Sin artículo no me suena a una fecha concreta, sino a los días transcurridos a partir de algo que se decide tomar como inicio  de la cuenta.
> Como en este poema, que leo al azar en internet:


¡Gracias! Entoncens en español funciona exactamente como en italiano. ¡Buenas noches!


----------

